# ET what is the latest anyone has had this done and got PG



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies, i know they say for a blasto to go back on day 19 but has anyone had one put back later then day 19 and gone to to get  a BFP

lisa
xxx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Lisa

Sorry I can't help with day 19, as I've never had a blastocyst transfer counted in this way. I have only ever heard of day 5 or day 6 transfers - i.e. 5 or 6 days post egg collection. It may be different if you are having a FET

I had a day 6 transfer on this last cycle when I got my BFP - I knwo day 5 is much more common and spent ages googling day 6 transfers. There wasn't a lot of positive info out there about day 6 transfers, just lots of stuff about how they were half as successful as day 5. However it worked for me and I also cycled with another lady who it also worked for.

Hope this helps

Karenanna xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Hun,

a day 5 is a basto, a day 6 is either a slow blasto or a hatching blasto. what day in ur cycle did you have ET

lisa
xxx


----------



## Carina (Jun 19, 2009)

I had my transfer on day 21, it was a Monday & more convenient for the clinic & my travel plans, but they said I could have the transfer done up to day 23.
Hope this helps.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello Carina, did u ahve blasto on day 5 put back, and was ur cycle a regular 28 days cycle?

lisa
xxx


----------



## Jude115 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hello - I had my transfer on Day 22 and it's worked! Still early days but all good at the moment. 
J


----------



## Jude115 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Lisa

My cycle was more like 32(ish) days. I had my eggs frozen 7 years ago. All but four thawed but then after fertilising and a few more days I was left with only two 6 cells - one grade 2 and one grade 3. It was the Grade 2 one that was put back. Nothing else was good enough to be frozen. Medication wise I'm on Progynova (4 per day) and Utrogestan twice a day. I'm at CARE in Nottingham.

Good luck!

J


----------

